

Show HN: HgLab 1.0 Released - Mercurial Server for Windows - anton_gogolev
http://hglabhq.com/blog/2013/11/26/hglab-1-0-released
This is the thing I&#x27;ve been busy with for the past 18 months, over which it has grown from a skunkworks project into a real-world product. This is going to be my first microISV and even if it&#x27;s a colossal commercial failure, I&#x27;m looking forward to the experience of product development.<p>To ship HgLab, I first effectively rewrote Mercurial Core in C# (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;hglab&#x2F;hgsharp), and then built on that to first deliver a bare-bones read-only repository browser and then a full-fledged Mercurial Server.<p>I&#x27;m open to any kind of feedback. And wish me luck!
======
anton_gogolev
This is the thing I've been busy with for the past 18 months, over which it
has grown from a skunkworks project into a real-world product. This is going
to be my first microISV and even if it's a colossal commercial failure, I'm
looking forward to the experience of product development.

To ship HgLab, I first effectively rewrote Mercurial Core in C#
([https://bitbucket.org/hglab/hgsharp](https://bitbucket.org/hglab/hgsharp)),
and then built on that to first deliver a bare-bones read-only repository
browser and then a full-fledged Mercurial Server.

I'm open to any kind of feedback. And wish me luck!

------
ArtemRazin
Interesting idea, like github. Let's see how will this work ;0

